# Where is Penguin?



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if Dave is Ok

He doesn’t seem to have posted for a while and that’s not like him 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do seem to remember him saying they were going off for a while. So don't panic just yet Sandra.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Ray, I tried phoning but only got the answer machine 

In this time of Covid I do worry about friends 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

He was due to go 1st Sep for 3 weeks so he should be long back.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tried again, went to answer phone

Left a message

So we will see
Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've emailed - nothing so far.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He gave you a like on the 7th a week ago and he was last active yesterday afternoon so panic not.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh good! I like a like from Dave! Tho of course I can neither see nor give likes on the EMV on the phone.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Oh good! I like a like from Dave! Tho of course I can neither see nor give likes on the EMV on the phone.


You misunderstood me Jean, he gave Sandra a like, it was easy to check back because he was following her thread.

It is very strange he was active 2 days ago, in other words he logged in, but didn't post on any thread, maybe he has internet problems.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If he logged in then he's fine, leave the poor bloke alone.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn’t mean to intrude Kev, it’s just in these times of Covid it’s a worry when someone who is a frequent poster goes offline 

If he’s ok that’s great I shall no longer worry 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good! I like a like from Dave! Tho of course I can neither see nor give likes on the EMV on the phone.
> ...


I'm devastated Jan!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That was the 6 Oct , quite a while ago for Dave 

Course he likes you Jean you can’t see them so no point pressing like on your posts :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think he may have internet problems, is he in France or the UK at the moment? If in France he has said it isn´t a reliable internet at some time I think.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm alive and kicking, so you can all relax.

We took the MH to our daughter innthe Charente Maritime, staying in the MH rather than the house for various reasons including the simple fact that Bordeaux, 30 minutes South of her, is a RED zone i.e. equivalent to Liverpool...... like Paris, or Marseille..... so as the two children are in school 4 days a week (no school on Wednesdays) we felt it advisable to stay outside over the nights, but the temperature dropped to around 2C.......

Couldn't use the MH heating 'cos Bob sleeps under our bed and detests the hot air and associated noise - he migrates up onto our bed and pinches most of it by laying sideways.

The tablet was in the MH 24/7 and their internet doesn't stretch that far AFAIK, so if I logged in, I was unaware of it.

We are both well, but will be away again from 31/10 until 05/11 at the same place while MrsW takes her to a Rouen for medical treatment...... its only 600km each way and Rouen has a 2100 to 0600 curfew..... I am staying at their house, in the MH again to look after the boys.....

Information overload I know, but hopefully that will explain erratic apparent logging in - not guilty....

But, thanks for the concerns expressed by you all. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh, take great care Dave as you point out your dallying in RED zones.
We are trying to stay away from any high infection locations inc Caen.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right so albert and I will relax Dave

You are not dead or dying from Covid , all is well 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good to hear you Dave! 

Stay safe, all of you.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't worry, Sandra, if I catch CoVid I will tell everyone early on, cos my chances of survival are NOT high, neither are MrsW's sadly but we have to support that daughter - the only one in France, and she has now been off work for 7 months in severe pain and takes morphine several times a day on prescription........

So, we really have no option but to take her to Rouen - the NEAREST of only two that do that treatment, she cannot go by train as it would require spending time in Paris and changing stations there - not recommended or approved by the medical organisation. In theory she could have an ambulance as she cannot drive at present. But, that would be someone she does not know at all and French driving standards can cause serious concern at times (most of the time, that is).

As Sandra has said, you support your children in any way that you can (while wearing masks in public areas etc. etc.........).


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Really sorry to hear that your daughter is suffering so Dave

Of course you both are there for her I expect no less from you

You are in our thoughts as is she

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Please thank Albert for phoning us, I did not have his number before and it is great to be able to keep in touch in these very troubled times.

Thanks for your best wishes and care. Keep well.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave


I am glad the gang found you on-line and OK



I am sorry your daughter is suffering so much, but pleased to know you are doing what you can for her.


Is your wife able to use the MH for that long journey, just to give some breaks for coffee/snacks and even to stay over so as not to do return in one day, or is that not possible for your daughter?


Keep your support going.


Keep us in the loop when time permits.


Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear all this Dave, try to keep your spirits up, and stay safe.

Kev n Liz.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's not so good news Dave - or maybe it is in that she might find some insight into the cause of her problems. I do hope so. Chronic pain at that level must be so debilitating.

Keep safe. I know with your and Lesley's backgrounds you'll be taking every possible precaution.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Dave
> 
> I am glad the gang found you on-line and OK
> 
> ...


She is taking the car for ease of driving as well as costs, up on a Sunday (few lorries) back late on Wednesday with luck....

Very difficult as she has two young boys, one if whom is a REAL challenge - possible ADHD being looked at, this is not normally looked at in France until older than 11, like dyslexia and similar problems, he is aged 7 so this shows the severity...

Lots of other problems, hence our concerns and involvement.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave try not to worry, I know it’s easier said than done

We too had problems with our grandchild if you remember and she’s coming out well at the other side, she’s almost 15 now can you believe it ?

Lesley will cope she always does and so will you, concentrate on your daughter, kids are resilient, in some ways much more than we are , must be something we grow out of rather than into

Hoping whatever your daughters problem is they find a way to sort out her pain

You know where we are 

Sandra and Albert


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> She is taking the car for ease of driving as well as costs, up on a Sunday (few lorries) back late on Wednesday with luck....
> 
> Very difficult as she has two young boys, one if whom is a REAL challenge - possible ADHD being looked at, this is not normally looked at in France until older than 11, like dyslexia and similar problems, he is aged 7 so this shows the severity...
> 
> Lots of other problems, hence our concerns and involvement.


Sorry to haer about the additional problem of the one child.

Does your daughter have to bee an in-patient for the 3 days ot are they in accomodation together?

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No, the treatment is during three clinic sessions, no in-hospital stay, which reduces the risks. They have found accommodation within walking distance (if she is up to it) and will be at the clinic inside the curfew restrictions, just.

I am sure the medics there will be well aware of the restrictions and will ensure compliance, after her timetabled Wednesday morning session, theyvwill hopefully leave after an early lunch for the 600 km drive back (mainly autoroute or dual carriageway), MrsW will be doing the driving and theyvwill stop if they are not happy. My daughter's tolerance of travelling and sitting in the car are, of course, unknowns at present, but due to taking morphine she cannot drive under any circumstances. So unless the treatment has been spectacularly successful (which all of us doubt), that is the situation they are facing.

I, meanwhile, will be surrogate mother taking the boys to school and trying to ensure that they eat properly, watching their football practices (yawn) and actually getting them out of bed, probably.

Father also has problems, including mental health so my involvement is essential.......

Fortunately, the boys behave better for me than either parent - I am obviously a terrifying figure as Sandra can testify.....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave


Thanks for taking the time to keep us briefed, helps us to understand what you all are going through, for which you have my sympathies and probably from many others reading this thread.


You certainly seem to have your hands full and so have your daughter and your wife.


Wishing your daughter well fo her treatment and a safe journey for both of them.


I for one will be watching for news.


Good wishes.


Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Fortunately, the boys behave better for me than either parent


That's very often the way, isn't it?

Our 5-yr-old granddaughter got the prize 1st week in P2 for being polite and well-behaved. I was congratulating my son n he said 'Oh she's not always like that with us.'

I know, says I. Been there, done that!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That was very common during Parents Evenings.....

"Your son /daughter is excellent, always tidies up and is very willing to help."

"I wish they were like that at home.... one grunt answers, never clears their place, clothes hung up on the floor and their bedroom is an absolute tip !"

My answer was normally something like; " Which would you prefer ? Excellent at home and atrocious at school or the reverse ?"

The answer was always the same......


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes so have we Jean so many times

Our adopted granddaughter was born alcohol/drug damaged, I say only she was adopted because it wasn’t down to our son or his wife

She is mine all mine as far as grandkids go, but she was a nightmare at school, she was constantly excluded for bad behaviour, had restricted emotional development, she expressed things inappropriately to others and was quick to aggression 

We were devastated when our sons marriage came to an end , we worried about Izzy as our son made a new relationship with a girl with two kids, and she became pregnant with his firstborn

But it couldn’t have worked out better for Izzy she adores Archie, learnt to live with his partners two kids and now adores the new baby

Always she has a baby on her hip, she has moved to special school , where she is no longer the odd one out , shares time between our son and his ex wife, our ex daughter in law that we remain on good terms with, I didn’t divorce her 

Izzy no longer spends most weekends with us, she no longer needs us as she grows up 

We worry and things work out in spite of our worry

And a phone from our 26 year old granddaughter, grandma I want to come home for a while, I’ll get tested at work, no matter I said you can join our bubble

She needs company whilst she works from home, meals cooked and spoiled

And who better than her grandma and grandad who have spoilt her throughout her life to accommodate her

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh, I feel blessed. Well maybe just content counting my blessings.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep I count mine too Ray

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Waking up to a new morning is a blessing for all of us

the love of friends and family is a blessing for all of us,

seeing the world, either local or distant is a blessing,

being surrounded by nature and with any opportunity to see, hear or feel it,

all in all our blessings cannot be counted - they are infinite.


----------

